# MTB - Saturday 4/14/12 AM



## bvibert (Apr 12, 2012)

Planning on riding in Burlington Saturday morning.  Any takers?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

What time? I don't think I have any plans.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know yet, not too early though


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 13, 2012)

Heading out that way for a ride on Saturday, looking for a 11/noon start time. Need to sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Heading out that way for a ride on Saturday, looking for a 11/noon start time. Need to sleep in tomorrow!



I could be down for that.  What were you planning on riding?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Heading out that way for a ride on Saturday, looking for a 11/noon start time. Need to sleep in tomorrow!



Too late for me, I have a shed and doors to be painted!

Will probably do a road ride first thing in the morning.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Too late for me, I have a shed and doors to be painted!
> 
> Will probably do a road ride first thing in the morning.



Paint the shed in the morning, then go for a MTB ride... :idea:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Paint the shed in the morning, then go for a MTB ride... :idea:



If it is like this morning there will be too much moisture on it.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

Excuses excuses...

I don't have any desire to get up at the butt crack of dawn tomorrow, so I'm going with a later ride.

Wanna shoot for noon at the soccer fields, woodcore? If you'd rather do 11 that's cool too. I could also start from wherever, just let me know...


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Too late for me, I have a shed and doors to be painted!
> 
> Will probably do a road ride first thing in the morning.




Did you shave your legs yet??  :uzi:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Did you shave your legs yet??  :uzi:



:lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Excuses excuses...
> 
> I don't have any desire to get up at the butt crack of dawn tomorrow, so I'm going with a later ride.
> 
> Wanna shoot for noon at the soccer fields, woodcore? If you'd rather do 11 that's cool too. I could also start from wherever, just let me know...



Actually powhunter has a hair appointment so I can't go!


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Wanna shoot for noon at the soccer fields, woodcore? If you'd rather do 11 that's cool too. I could also start from wherever, just let me know...



Noon at the Soccer fields it is
.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2012)

Great day out there for a ride!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Great day out there for a ride!



Sure was!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sure was!



Where's the TR?


----------

